# My Seaview Build



## Voyageman1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Here are some photos of my progress on the 1/128 Moebius Seaview. Just finished the Control Room and Observation Deck. I love the ParaGrafix photoetch and decals. 

Brian Smith
Elkhorn, NE


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice work:thumbsup:great detail,looking forward to more updates. Are you adding the figures to the control room.:wave:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Nicely done. Did you use all the decals as is or did you pick and choose and paint other elements?


----------



## Voyageman1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I used all the decals from the set. I used MicroSol to soften the decals and make them adhere to the irregular surfaces. I added all the photoetch parts from the ParaGrafix set, except for one of the dining room chairs which I messed up. Only one thing I wish I had and am trying to see how to make, and that is the speakers that are attached to one of the beams in the control room.

Brian Smith
Elkhorn, NE


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting the images Brian! I love being able to see what people have done with my items. (Mainly I love seeing them put to the use I intended rather than sitting in a box waiting to be built "some day".)

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A masterful job on the interior, Brian, and I've no doubt that it is well illuminated as well! How did the exterior turn out? :dude:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow! What a masterpiece! Great job!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Nice job. One of the best I've seen to date. You have a good eye for detail.

Rogue


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

RogueJ said:


> Nice job. One of the best I've seen to date. You have a good eye for detail.
> 
> Rogue


+1

Great job :thumbsup:


----------

